# Rüsselsheim



## pacific1 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo, habe heute den sonnigen Tag für einen kleinen Taunusausflug genutzt. Nun frage ich mich, obs in Rüsselsheim (oder naher) Umgebung MTB Fahrer gibt, die Lust und Laune haben, ab und zu mal eine Tour Richtung Altkönig/Feldberg zu starten? Kurz zu mir: bin m, 32 und fahre regelmäßig Touren in der Umgebung


----------



## ThrashAnthems (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte evtl. Interesse. Komme aus Nauheim und suche auch nach Mitfahrern, bin aber nicht sicher, in welcher Verfassung ich bin, da ich schon lange nicht mehr richtig gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfass (20. Juli 2010)

Hi,

wohne auch in Rüsselsheim, bald in Mz Kastel (was der Sache aber ja keinen Abbruch tut).

Bin auch gern bei Touren dabei, Traininszustand ist jedoch nicht so prickelnd (konnte wegen technischer Probleme bisher dieses Jahr noch nicht so viel fahren).


----------



## ThrashAnthems (21. Juli 2010)

Das passt doch gut


----------



## Slartibartfass (21. Juli 2010)

Wie siehts bei euch so am Wochenende aus? Ich wollte mich Samstag aufs Bike schwingen. Wir könnten - zum gegenseitigen beschnuppern - eine Runde um Königstädten drehn (15km) oder zur Mainspitze und zurück (23km).


----------



## ThrashAnthems (21. Juli 2010)

Bei mir sieht es die nächsten beiden Wochenenden eher schlecht aus, danach dürfte es aber klappen.


----------



## Slartibartfass (21. Juli 2010)

Ich bin nicht auf ein Wochenende aus, wir können gern auch mal ne Feierabendrunde drehn!


----------



## ThrashAnthems (21. Juli 2010)

Das hört sich auch gut an, unter der Woche kann ich aber in der Regel nur donnerstags oder auch mal freitags, aber eine Feierabendrunde wäre sicher mal ein guter Anfang. Jedoch klappt das bei mir auch eher erst übernächste Woche.


----------



## AlexKG1980 (13. August 2012)

Thema alt 
aber...
Ich suche auch noch in dem Raum Mitfahrer bzw fahre ich auch gerne mit.
Bei Fragen gerne PN an mich


----------



## pacific1 (16. August 2012)

Servus!

Das Thema ist alt.... gekurbelt wird aber immer noch.... ;-)

Könnte für morgen abend (Fr.) eine kleine Rund um Hochheim u. Wicker anbieten. Kleinere Anstiege und zwei Wege die man fast so etwas wie Trail nennen könnte....

Interesse???


----------



## Mone2075 (7. September 2012)

Hallo,
hab mich gerade hier angemeldet. Also ganz neu 
und sehe deinen Eintrag. Wie, wo, wann fahrt ihr? Aktuell für dieses WE etwas geplant? 
Viele Grüße von Simone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacific1 (7. September 2012)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!
Für heute abend ist ne kleinere Runde durch die Weinberge geplant. Start ca. 19 Uhr nähe Opelbrücke.


----------



## Mone2075 (7. September 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Heute klappts leider nicht. Mit WE meinte ich morgen  Mein Fehler.... Aber ansonsten würde ich schon gerne mal mitfahren. Stellt ihr/du das dann hier ein? Grüße


----------



## pacific1 (7. September 2012)

Okay! Ich schreibe Dir später eine private Nachricht.
Bei diesem Traum-Bike-Wetter ist bestimmt auch morgen eine Tour angesagt...


----------



## Mone2075 (7. September 2012)

Danke!


----------



## pacific1 (7. September 2012)

Ja! Schön dass mal etwas Bewegung ins Rüsselsheimer Forum kommt. Gibt bestimmt noch mehr interessierte Biker in der Stadt???


----------



## Paul Halfmann (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Definitv in Bauschheim!
Das mag jetzt stark nach Rekrutierungsarbeit klingen, aber wenn ihr Bock habt dann schaut auf unserer Homepage vorbei:
www.radsport-bauschheim.de
Wir haben von Café-Radlern bis MTB-Jugendteam alles im Angebot!

MfG
BauschemerBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caferacer (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo
Sitze hier in Königstädten und suche auch noch mitfahrer


----------

